# Caroline's 6th ed. paramedic



## DRB@SVFD (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey everyone, new to this forum, looking for help and will give help when I can.


Does anyone know of any online study guides, CD-ROM's etc. that will help with this particular text?

I have the Workbook, but am looking to get some additional practice type questions or test bank type questions that come from this text.

I am in my 3rd week of paramedic school, instructor is going at warp speed!


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 7, 2008)

You will hear this tons and tons and tons of times....The text book itself is the ultimate study tool.  If you had a book with *test* questions that was a companion of that particular text (Caroline's 6th ed), the answers would be in your text book....So there is the study tool

As for something along the lines of National Registry, good luck.  With adaptive-testing, everyone's test is literally different so there isn't a standardized study-guide/cheat-sheet. The registry "picks on" your weaknesses, so Student A could have a crap load of Cardiology and Pharmacology questions while Student B has tons of OB/GYN and Respiratory questions.

I'm sorry if this doesn't seem like much help, but be *very* careful of the "cheat" methods and such.  As long as the text focuses on the national curriculum, and you learn it, you will do fine


***EDIT***
I do not wish to come off condescending, so here is one with tons of test based questions with rationals.  This book is one that my instructor highly recommended and even supplied as part of our text costs.  But it is geared toward "Essentials of Paramedic Care" (meaning it gives you page numbers to further research an answer)

http://www.amazon.com/SUCCESS-Paramedic-4th-Richard-Cherry/dp/0132385503


----------



## marineman (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not at all familiar with that text but does it have objectives in the beginning of each chapter? Those objectives are the absolute best test prep you could ever be offered next to a photocopy of the answer key while testing. 

If it has objectives in it go through each and every one of them and actually hand write or type an answer in your own words without looking in the text. If you can do that I will give you a 100% guarantee that you know, understand, and are able to apply the information in the chapter. Therefore there's no need to go and memorize the answer to more multiple choice questions. 

If you still feel unsure after doing the objectives and the workbook you could possibly ask your instructor for copies of his tests from previous years since all of the instructors I've had write new ones every year. If you can't get the tests you could try the workbook from another text, the chapters won't line up exactly right but you should be able to figure it out and it will expose you to the wording of different writers which will do nothing but help when it comes time for the national registry.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hate it.. don't recommend it unless you can't read above the 6'th grade level. It is almost exactly the word for word as the NHTSA curriculum; except it is about half the price...

R/r 911


----------



## Hastings (Oct 7, 2008)

DRB@SVFD said:


> Hey everyone, new to this forum, looking for help and will give help when I can.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of any online study guides, CD-ROM's etc. that will help with this particular text?
> ...



Test questions?

Success for the Paramedic has loads of NREMT level questions. May or may not be what you're looking for. I never used it during class, but it was highly recommended and helped for NREMT prep.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Hate it.. don't recommend it unless you can't read above the 6'th grade level. It is almost exactly the word for word as the NHTSA curriculum; except it is about half the price...
> 
> R/r 911



Regarding my post? If so, Ouch...slightly harsh.  I officially retract my recommendation since I am capable of reading above the 6th grade level


----------



## marineman (Oct 7, 2008)

He's speaking of how the book is written not your intelligence level. I only have experience with mosby's but from reading posts here it seems most paramedic books are considered to be written very simplistically. I'm sure you have no choice in what book you use for the course so there's absolutely no reason you should be offended or upset by the fact that it's written at a very elementary level (mosby's is too so I'm in the same boat).


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 8, 2008)

stephenrb81 said:


> Regarding my post? If so, Ouch...slightly harsh.  I officially retract my recommendation since I am capable of reading above the 6th grade level



Some love the late Dr. Caroline text. I personally never have, I felt it was insulting as a college student. I was not regarding your  reading level, I was making note that it was written at a lower reading level. Some people may require such, if so I suggest reading comprehension courses as well. Seriously, it will help them professionally better than any course they can take. 

I do honor Dr. Caroline, she was an innovator and b-i-g supporter of EMS, when no one was. I could not take any more Sidney Sinus stories and very, very simplistic texts. 

Use what can provide you the best to understand fully...

R/r 911


----------



## DRB@SVFD (Oct 8, 2008)

I do study the objectives, read the chapters, make flash-cards of vocab etc.  I was just looking for some additional study material that would come at me in a test question format.

I would not consider a study guide a "cheat" method unless that was the only source one used for study.

Where in my original post did I mention anything about memorizing test answers?


----------



## Mercuris (Oct 8, 2008)

I have that book, and HATE IT. While it seems to be the book of choice for most paramedic programs, it doesn't go well enough in depth, contradicts itself, and is so dumbed down that it's kind of insulting to EMS in general. I think the biggest problem that you're having now is that you aren't used to the speed of the course. This will remedy itself fairly quickly.


----------



## jedirye (Oct 10, 2008)

That is the book they used in my paramedic curriculum. It is difficult for me to give a fair and unbiased opinion of this text simply because it is the only paramedic book I have ever gone through. However, other supplemental text was used as well (Brady's Arrhythmia, etc. so when someone mentions Sidney Sinus I have no idea what they are talking about despite having the Nancy Caroline text).

-rye


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, Dr. Caroline's book, like many of Dr. Bledsoe's general articles, must be written to take into consideration the variations in educational experience for their audience. This may mean catering to the weaker links. Many EMS students have never taken any college classes or even prepped for them in high school. There are very few programs that require any prerequisites or a serious entrance exam. The Paramedic program is by most definitions a "trade" school. This is also how it is viewed by the unions since many of them are considered for blue collar professions. 

Other healthcare books are written at college level with the expectation that the student will have no less than one year of college prior to using the book. I would love to see a Paramedic text book written at the same level as those for Nursing, Respiratory or any of the other health professions. But, that would alienate a large amount of students since we have countless threads on the many EMS forums about people stuggling with the material as it is written now for the EMT and Paramedic programs.


----------

